# Pepper Cory Eggs Picture Development Catolog



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

My Pepper Cory's just laid eggs last night & was happy to see that they are fertile this morning. They are 12 hours old now & you can see the little fish developing in the egg now, looks kind of like a Brine Shrimp.

I will take pics everyday till they hatch & post updated pics of them as they go along.

12hours old


----------



## hamsup (May 23, 2012)

Congrats. It looks so cool.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz!! nice pics, it will b interesting to c the progress everyday


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

I took this pic of an egg that was laid in an odd funny place.










It is accually attached to the snails shell & developing.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

^Thats actually hilarious :bigsmile:


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

thats cool, good luck with them.


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

The eggs made it to 60hours then when I woke up in the morning they were all gone, I guess the parents ate them or the ramshorn snails did.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think they hatched


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have had now 3 very large clutches of eggs from my Julie & Pepper cory's in the one tank but the ramshorn snails keep eating them when they are about 2-3 days old those buggers. The next batch will be kept in a hatchery in another tank. The cory's seem to lay eggs alot more often in colder water in the baby tank they are in, so it won't be long before there is another clutch of eggs. I will take more pics then & post the progress.


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

I was cleaning the baby tank where my Cory's are in & to my surprise I found 4 baby Pepper Cory's swimming around after I got most of the plants out. They are hard to get good pics of cause they never stay still but here are a couple. They are about a week old now & is the first time any of my egg laying fish have hatched so it was exciting.




























A few days ago I got more eggs & put them in a Betta container & change the water every other day. These eggs are now 4 days old.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

cool, neat to see glad you had some survivors


----------

